# Yellow Dino



## broitblat (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been wanting to try this TruStone color for some time and finally put this together last weekend.




 

  -Barry


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great Looking Pen.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 5, 2010)

This is the first time I have seen that blank made up and I like the result.


----------



## theHullTurn (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmmm thats a really cool looking blank! You did a great job also.


----------



## JimMc7 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great looking pen!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 6, 2010)

I really like this one Barry! looks awesome.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## reddwil (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, thats the one that kicked my tail, Great looking pen


----------



## gvanweerd (Mar 6, 2010)

I Like that one it looks desent.  thumbs up to you.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice...cool design.


----------



## Kaspar (Mar 6, 2010)

First of all, nice work on the pen.  

I appreciate the drive to innovate and hope that the manufacturers keep it up, but honestly, some of these new trustones just don't do it for me.  I'm sure they work for somebody, and I hope the makers keep trying out new ones.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Mar 9, 2010)

Really nice!

Robin


----------



## jeff (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks nice on the front page, Barry :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice pen Barry, I like the yellow dino, bone I did an El Grande FP for my son in law, It's one of my favorite Tru Stones,


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Mar 21, 2010)

Everything just goes well in that pen....and the workmanship!


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats on the front page Barry!!!:good::good::good:


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 21, 2010)

Great job on the pen and "Grats" on the front page .


----------



## Toni (Mar 21, 2010)

Beautiful Pen Barry!!


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice!!  Truly worthy of the front page!!


----------



## CSue (Mar 21, 2010)

Beautiful and well executed!


----------



## B727phixer (Mar 22, 2010)

Tis a Front Page beauty! Well Done!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats! on the front page Barry.


----------



## RichB (Mar 22, 2010)

Great job Barry. I like the Dino Bone. I just yesterday cut that true stone for a Navigator before even seeing yours on the front page. Now I know what it will look like. Congrats on making the front page.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Mar 22, 2010)

I like that alot! Great job!


----------



## JohnU (Mar 22, 2010)

Great Job Barry!  Congrats on the front page!  
I just turned my first red dino bone tru stone.  Is the yellow as hard at the red.  I think it took me an hour just to get it shaped, not to mention how many times I had to re-sharpen the tools.


----------



## broitblat (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, although now I'm a bit embarassed that I didn't do a better job cleaning the fingerprints :-(

  -Barry


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey, didn't I see this pen somewhere else on the forum??  :wink:  Beautiful work and congrats on the front page feature!


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 22, 2010)

Beautiful pen. You left a fingerprint on the nib.


----------



## dow (Mar 27, 2010)

Beautiful pen, Barry.  What kind of nib is that?  All of the nibs that I got with the Jr. series kits ae two-tone.


----------



## broitblat (Mar 28, 2010)

dow said:


> Beautiful pen, Barry. What kind of nib is that? All of the nibs that I got with the Jr. series kits ae two-tone.


 
Thanks, Dow.

That's the stock nib that came with this kit.  I've had the kit for a while, however, so perhaps they've changed what they ship with.

  -Barry


----------



## dow (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks.  Maybe they changed them before I started making them.  At any rate, it looks good with that pen.


----------

